# 40 weeks and 3 days overdue ahhh!!



## xxlollyxx

oh my god im about to crack up...my little man does not want to come out!!!..his head is engaged and im so sore but im not in labour..had 2 shows but nothing....uhh ive tried everything to get labour going but nothing..any advice 4 me???im getting induced on Wednesday either way but i wanna have him now..childish i know but hes getting so heavy!!xx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya hun im in the same situation im 40+3 too, ive tried clary sage baths, curries, :sex: bouncing on birthing ball, there was one night I done all those things and I had some cramping but since then nothing :dohh:

Hate to say it but looks like these babies come when they r ready and not a minute before that.

Hope things start happening for u soon xoxo


----------



## xxlollyxx

u 2 hun!!!!xxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

My friend has given me a 'fool-proof plan' of how to get baby out! She has told me to do this every day and see what happens lol. 

Long Walk, Spicy Food, Pineapple Juice, Hot bath, Sex - lather, rinse, repeat!! lol 

I will be doing this every night from when hubby is starting his leave - I don't know if it will work, but apparently on the third night of her doing this, she had her little girl. 

The other 'method' I've been told is to go for a ride on the back of a motorcycle, but I'm not sure whether or not this would be 'recommended' lol :wacko::dohh:


----------



## Pixie M

aimee-lou said:


> The other 'method' I've been told is to go for a ride on the back of a motorcycle, but I'm not sure whether or not this would be 'recommended' lol :wacko::dohh:

I'm not sure I'd fit!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## MiissMuffet

goodluck how exciting!! :D:D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

got no advice, my labour started at 40+3 but wasnt trying anything to get her out
best of luck :)


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Pixie M said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> The other 'method' I've been told is to go for a ride on the back of a motorcycle, but I'm not sure whether or not this would be 'recommended' lol :wacko::dohh:
> 
> I'm not sure I'd fit!!! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ames_x

Know how you feel I'm 6 days overdue!!! OH wants me to have him today as he has said all along I'd be 6days late :rofl:


----------



## emmad339

I know how u are feeling hun. I know I'm not overdue but all along my consultant said I would be lucky to get to 36 weeks and 37 weeks is classed as full-term when u are having twins so I feel as if I'm overdue!! Had a scan on Monday and was 2cm dilated then but apart from one night where I really thought that labour was starting (eased off and disappeared after a couple of hours), I have had nothing since. I'm being induced on Tuesday but I'm like you - I want them here now. I am so uncomfortable and they have become so heavy over the last couple of days - just want my little bubs to be here now. Can't wait to hold them and know that they are okay


----------



## Dragonfly

They come when they are ready, I had to be induced and I was near 42 weeks. Mine didnt want to come at all! I sympathise its an aweful wait the last weeks, Feels longer than the lot put together. But look at it this way its only like a week tops. ( I know that makes you feel no better lol)


----------



## danni1979

Awww Must be driving you CRAZY!!
You have my heartfelt sympathy hunni..My friend spoke to her friend whos a MW and the advice i got was Hot Bath,Sex,Spicy food, and massaging ya bump(never heard that one) might be worth a try though :D
Good luck Hun
D
xx xx


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

My advice is don't start assuming you'll be induced just cos you've gone over. My LO came naturally at 41+2. Just sit back and enjoy me time. I sure wish I had!


----------



## xxlollyxx

Oh they told me in the hospital that they will be inducing me next Wednesday...im so tired and sore ive really had enough....im ready to not be pregnant nemore!!!xxx


----------



## nfm3

That stinks. I had #2 at 40 and 4--maybe tomorrow's your day!


----------



## EmmanBump

how bloody exciting!!
good luck!! xxxx


----------



## soozys1902

I told my mum the other day that if baby didnt come out id do starjumps to get him out hehe

i think id get to one then collapse lol


----------



## latazz30

:nope::baby: hello im 40 weeks 3 days overdue just waiting !! lol


----------



## Dragonfly

old thread, but probably some going in the 3rd trimester section if you scroll down your home page to there.


----------

